
OOP practiced backwards is "POO" - joeyespo
http://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/blob/master/2010/12/oop.md
======
raganwald
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1993129>

------
ExpiredLink
"Let's talk about Cats being Animals. For starters, there is no such thing as
"Cat" and especially no such thing as "Animal." There is this cat and that cat
and this dog and that elephant. "Cat" and "Animal" are abstract concepts we
derive from observations of concrete, real instances."

Someone stepped into deep philosophical water without being able to swim.

~~~
terrywilcox
If you want attention in the fashionable inheritance bashing crowd, you need
some hyperbole to stand out.

Simply saying "inheritance has its uses, but should be used in moderation"
isn't going to score too many points.

